# Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Left 4 Dead vs. Dead Island)



## Administrator (22. Juli 2008)

*Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Left 4 Dead vs. Dead Island)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Bensta (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Dead Island sagt mir jetzt mal gar nichts ohne nachzuschauen


----------



## SoSchautsAus (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Bensta am 22.07.2008 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dead Island sagt mir jetzt mal gar nichts ohne nachzuschauen


Kann man auch gar nicht vergleichen, weil die beiden Spiele bis auf die Zombies herzlich wenig Gemeinsamkeiten haben. Ich tendiere ganz klar zu Dead Island, da Left 4 Dead ein MP-Shooter ist und mich Multiplayer nun mal nicht die Bohne interessiert. 

SSA


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 23.07.2008 01:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man auch gar nicht vergleichen, weil die beiden Spiele bis auf die Zombies herzlich wenig Gemeinsamkeiten haben. Ich tendiere ganz klar zu Dead Island, da Left 4 Dead ein MP-Shooter ist *und mich Multiplayer nun mal nicht die Bohne interessiert*.
> 
> SSA



Aus dem selben Grund habe ich mich auch mal für Dead Island entschieden. Ich hab zwar noch nicht viel von dem Spiel gehört (von beiden nicht), aber Dead Island klingt eindeutig interessanter. Horror und Multiplayer passen für mich nicht wirklich zusammen, da während des Teamspiels meist die ganze Atmosphäre verloren geht. Ausnahme wäre vielleicht ein Storyshooter, den man mit zwei Spielern im Koop-Modus spielen kann. Da muss man dann aber auch mit jemandem spielen, den man kennt und nicht mit irgendeinem gesichtslosen "Pro"Gamer über's Internet.


----------



## Tieber (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Left 4 Dead vs. Dead Island)*

Also ich würd mir am liebsten beide kaufen, aber ich würd mir glaub ich eher Left4Dead kaufen weil ich von dem schon mehr weiß und es sicher kein Flop wird.


----------

